# roach backed?



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what is roach back??? i would ask my vet...can you upload somepics??:???:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

can we see pics?

i found these:
http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/studios/2905/roachbak.gif
http://www.american-flex.com/back a.jpg


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I posted this picture on the other roach backed thread. This is a roach and to the extreme.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, Spyder! That one looks scary! :shock:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Wow, Spyder! That one looks scary! :shock:


I agree. I can honestly say, I dont recall ever seeing a horse like that. :shock:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

What is scary is that it is a pregnant 2 year old mare. The owner is saying that the roach is due to poor feeding while growing up ( heavens it is STILL growing up) and hasn't a clue that you just don't breed conformation disasters like this. :-x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Oh my!! Thats terrible.

Some people are so naive! :-x


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> you just don't breed conformation disasters like this. :-x


Which is why we have so many poor quality horses that end up in places and situations that no one wants to think about, and brings down the value of good horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> What is scary is that it is a pregnant 2 year old mare.


I'm just speechless....................


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my goodess .... I have never seen anything like that. That's horse's conformation is HORRID. Poor horsie! :sad:


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well, my mare isn't like THAT..thats just horrible and absolutely Disgusting! my mare is slightly roach backed and i was just wondering if it affects anything?if it helps she may have been abused before my uncle bought her(i got her from him and re-trained her)

(becausea few years later the woman we bought her from was charged for tons of things like abuse neglect and stuff like that..her horses were extremely skinny and she was like literally insane.she tried to run over a state trooper with her friggen tractor!) i have no confo pics so i have to get some.sorry!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That poor mare! Goodness I wish I could beat some people!


----------



## TracyTracy (Oct 5, 2008)

*=(*

Thats is sooo sad. expecially to breed a horse like that
and and at the age of 2..I find that a little young to have a pregnant horse.:sad:


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

chasin the dream said:


> another thing is umm..wow i forgeet what its called.but right after the withers her neck goes down and comes back up(theres like a little dip there)..and i forget the name.but is that bad too and can you fix it?does it affect anything once again?



I haven't heard much about roach back until now - that's nasty spyder! Glad your horse isn't that bad CTD.

Do you mean ewe-neck for the neck dipping thing?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

A horse that has a dip in front of the withers is not always ewe necked. A true ewe neck is an upside down neck and often the "in front of the withers dip" ( found in a lot of TBs) is just a low neck set.

The former cannot be corrected or hidden ( can be strengthened a little) and the latter with exercise can be built up to become almost invisible.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ok well heres what her neck looks like.lke ive said i don't know what its called..but if theres a way to "hide" it then someone please tell me! its not horrible like ive seen before but i just want to hide it a little.thanks guys!oh and please don't mind the saddle..i just wanted to see how compfortable it was cuz everyone was saying it was a really comfy saddle..anyways..thats not that bad right?




!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry guys..i notice u can't really see that picture very well.ill have to get some better ones


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i personally think she looks like a QH in tht pic..and all the pics youve shown me of her.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

i KNOW!!! somehow that lady says shes a twh/app...i was like well theres a couple qhs in there too! lol....i thought iwas crazy to tell a breeder that she wasn't breeding what she thinks.****


----------

